# ملف جميل اووي عن CNC Computer Numerical Control Programmig Basics



## مصطفى مشرفه (5 ديسمبر 2009)

CNC Computer Numerical Control Programmig Basics​الملف جميل جدا وفيه شرح مبسط للغة البرمجه وهي GM Code نرجو منكم الدعاء..

الملف موجود في المرفقات يا اخواني...​


----------



## eng_amr20102001 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## gayo1995 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر استاذ مصطفى لكن عندي سؤال هل فيه مكائن 
punching press machine CNC 
مع تقديري العالي لكم ودعائي لكم بالموفقية


----------



## مالك606 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عاطف سالم (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا الملف الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو شيماء (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ghyas (2 يناير 2010)

الله يسلم يداك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## nac8 (11 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## allol (11 يناير 2010)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## هشام المتوكل (2 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أحمد asr (3 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمو الشناوى (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير جزاء


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه الردود الجميله..واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم..


----------



## alkharashy (18 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## im alive (18 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nasirteta16 (24 مايو 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## ahmedzizo (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور على هذا الملف الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وفقكم الله جميعاً


----------



## ahmedzizo (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور على هذا الملف الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير​*


----------



## ahmedzizo (18 أكتوبر 2010)

احتاج معلومات عن Jetcam
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## vdm2010 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمروعمور (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## منصور السيد أحمد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع متميز شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## iphone4 (22 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا أخي بارك الله فيك*


----------



## fssk (2 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## saaddd (2 مارس 2011)

مشششششششككووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmed elhlew (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------

